# male acting like a woodpecker.... what does this mean?



## granny teil (Apr 25, 2013)

My male had started to drum his beak on the perches like a woodpecker what does this mean ?It started about three days ago. Could this have anything to do with a mating ritual ?


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

beak banging is something tiels do to draw attention to themselves, to win affections, i think.


----------



## granny teil (Apr 25, 2013)

I hope that Sam is trying to win Ms. Kate over he has been singing to her and preening her tail feathers I am going to give them a nest box next week. Maybe they will have some babies. Thanks for your help.


----------



## EvilLeia (Apr 22, 2013)

Birdie does this when he feels that I need to pay more attention to him. It's often combined with a stretching of the wings. So yeah - attention.


----------



## granny teil (Apr 25, 2013)

Lol that's funny. Sam did the same wing streching.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

It can also be a sign of possession- that they're saying something is theirs.


----------



## wilfred (Apr 19, 2013)

What size cage does a pair of tiels need for breeding, do they not need an aviary


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> What size cage does a pair of tiels need for breeding, do they not need an aviary


For breeding you would ideally want a cage that is big enough for two birds (I think its 24x24x24) but when I bred I used a cage that was big enough for one (18x18x18) because one bird was always in the box. No, tiels do not require an aviary to breed.



> My male had started to drum his beak on the perches like a woodpecker what does this mean ?


This is one of the ways that a male attracts a female...whichever male has the loudest and best bang wins I think (I'm not really sure how the girls choose based on beak banging because it all sounds the same to me lol.)


----------

